# Resistencia de un bombillo (en serie con un TRIAC)



## Diederick (Jun 25, 2007)

Hola gente qué tal:

Tengo una pregunta sencilla, pero que los pondrá a pensar; sucede que debo realizar los cálculos de los diferentes parámetros de rendimiento del siguiente circuito:

*GENERADOR DE 120V - TRIAC - BOMBILLO DE 100W (en serie)
*
Pero para conocer los parámetros debo saber la Resistencia del bombillo, no sé cual de las siguientes alternativas tomar:

A. Tomar la potencia del bombillo y junto al voltaje del generador (120 V) calcular la resistencia del bombillo.

B. Tomar el voltaje de salida del circuito (84. 85 V) y con la potencia del bombillo calcular la resistencia del mismo.


¿Cuál de los dos voltajes tomar? Vout o Vgenerador

Si conoces la respuesta; por favor....necesito conocerla cuanto antes


----------



## JV (Jun 25, 2007)

Si el foco, lampara o bombillo, como prefieras, fue pensado para 120V, la resistencia la calculas por esta, imagina que si varias la tension tendrias que variar la resistencia para que siguiera siendo de 100W.

Saludos..


----------



## Joan_Vicente (Jul 15, 2007)

Vamos a ver, en primer lugar ten encuenta que partes de algo fisico e inalterable, a menos que lo rompas   , que es la lámapra con la que vas a trabajar. Sus caracteristicas, según los datos que aportas es de 100W y la tensión nominal de trabajo (para lo que fue diseñada) lo tienes impreso en el cristal de la misma, deben darte este dato o lo puedes deducir.
1-Lo que si sabes es que la potencia máxima a la que es capaz de trabajar son 100W, indistintamente del voltage que le apliques. (Si superas este límite la resistencia se destrira).
2-Apliques el voltage que apliques la resistencia interna, almenos en teoria, no varia. Esta viene dada por la constitucion interna y no puedes variarla (A menos que la romas).
Como ya sabemos la potencia = 100W y segun la ley de Joule :

W= v2/R

Ahora, como puedes deducir nos falta un dato y es saber para que voltaje ha sido diseñada esta lámpara. Veras, fijate en estos 4 supuestos, los cuatro son para una potencia de 100W. lo único que varia es el voltaje para lo que fueron diseñados:

b) diseñada para trabajar a 24V.

R = 24V (2) /100W =>  576/100= 5,76 Ohms

b) diseñada para trabajar a 120V.

R = 120V (2) /100W =>  14400/100= 144 Ohms


c) Diseñada para 220V.

R = 220V (2) /100W =>  48400/100= 484 Ohms

d) Diseñada para 1000V.

R = 1000V (2) /100W =>  1000000/100 = 10000 Ohms

Como ya habras podido deducir, si en este bombillo lo único que puedes variar es el voltaje, lo que cambiara sera la intensidad que circulara a traves del circuito donde este conectado y en consecuencia su Potencia.
Lo que si va a permanecer inalterable va a ser su RESISTENCIA INTERNA (Dentro de un márgen, ya que en la práctica y afinando mucho, esta varia cuando esta fría a cuando su filamento esta incandescente, razón por la cual si la mides con el ohmmimetro veras que hay una pequeña diferncia, pero para el caso que nos ocupa es perfectamente valido lo expuesto ya que la resistencia que nos interesa es cuando el filamento esta incandescente)


----------



## Joan_Vicente (Jul 15, 2007)

prueba


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 15, 2007)

En realidad la resistencia del filamento si varia (Con la temperatura), a medida que se calienta aumenta, en caso contrario seguiria calentando hasta fundirse. Incluso existen circuitos electronicos que utilizan esta propiedad para estabilizar algo, recuerdo un oscilador en puente de wein que tenia una lampara incandescente en un lazo de realimentacion para estabilizar la oscilacion.


----------



## JAVIERTXU (Ene 6, 2008)

Ten en cuenta que cada filamento es diferente. Los cálculos en función de las potencias y tensiones nominales simplemente dan un orden de magnitud. Tienes que medir la resistencia, para eso están los  óhmetros . Si mides la temperatura de las bombillas incandescentes con una  cámara termográfica  verás que, aunque aparentemente sean iguales (misma marca y modelo) nunca se hallan a la misma temperatura exacta, prueba de que la resistencia eléctrica es distinta.


----------



## Prometeo (Feb 22, 2008)

Como primera medida debo decir que la resistencia del filamento de una lámoara incandecente varía de acuerdo a la tensión aplicada. Es así como a temperatura ambiente sin alimentación la resistencia es de 10 Ohm, a 20 V es de 66 Ohm, a 110 V es de 141 Ohm. La medida se hace aplicando una tensión (en este caso alterna 60 Hz) a tiempo que se mide la corriente  y por simple ley de OHM se saca la relación.
Si se va a alimentar con un tiac es necesario que el mismo soporte la corriente inicial con filemento frío y podría ser de 5 o 6 veces la corriente nominal a plena carga.


----------

